# I drew Manti LE elk....anyone hunted it?



## Snag32 (Sep 11, 2010)

After 8yrs of putting in I decided to put in for Manti and go hunting elk! Here in Oregon all the cats (and now wolves) are doing in our deer and elk herds. So I started putting in over your way. I have a friend who is moving to the Orem area in late July. So I'm trying to work out some time off to go and visit and do some scouting. Sounds like it'll take until then for all the snow to melt! 
Anyway, here I am with my hat in my hand.....asking for some info that will lead me to a game plan so I use my time wisely. I have gotten some direction already. But you can never be too prepared or get too much info if it is from guys who have been there and done that. Also, if you had only 2 weeks to hunt it, would you hunt the first two weeks or the last two? My initial thought is the last two. Mostly because the last week the spike/cow hunters will be done, bulls more vocal so easier to locate, starting to rut might be easier to pull a good satellite off the herd looking for love....? What do you guys think?
Thanks, David

(my recurve is itchin' to see a target rich environment! haha)


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

I was in Pleasant creek above Mt pleasant today.......

The snow is just simply unbelievable!!!!

Not sure there was that much at this time of year in 1983......

I'd bet the south skyline wont be open until mid July at the earliest.
These below normal temp stick around , and it could be the end of July...

There's places on top were there is still 8 to 10 FEET of snow!!!

Here's a little something to get ya pumped up though,
this is one of the bulls living by my house on the Manti side...
Took this picture a couple months ago...[attachment=0:nf4uzoj3]100_2322-1.jpg[/attachment:nf4uzoj3]

Saw him a few morning ago,,,,growing back 2011 head gear.
Looked pretty **** impressive.....


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

If you have good water holes to hunt and sit on, i would go for the first of the hunt when it's hotter. If you are looking to hunt the rut more then obviously go for the end of the hunt. i would however take into consideration that the rifle hunt starts the day after yours ends and every tag holder for the rifle hunt will be there two days before it starts with 10 of their closest buddies bugleing into every canyon down there.


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

Snag, I have the same tag this year. I've been on the unit a bunch chasing bucks and been down with a couple of friends on their LE hunts. There are a lot of elk. I will start heading down to do some scouting early to mid July. (If I can get to the spots I want to with the snow). I can keep you posted on how it's looking down there. Are you going to be picky on size of bull?


----------



## humpyflyguy (Sep 10, 2007)

I had the archery tag last year, one of the greatest hunts I have ever been on. Hunted pretty much every day of the hunt. Passed on alot of bulls, I was holding out for the big one. I would recommend the last two weeks of the hunt, that is when it got really good. P.M. me for some details on where to focus.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

I grew up on the Manti. The biggest herd in Utah resides on this unit. I have a few 'honey holes' I could share with a fellow archer.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> I grew up on the Manti. The biggest herd in Utah resides on this unit. I have a few 'honey holes' I could share with a fellow archer.


I can give you some spots as well, but they might be similar to Pro's as I hunt near his old stomping grounds. Nothing huge from last year but plenty of elk in the area

PM for details


----------



## Snag32 (Sep 11, 2010)

Sounds good JuddCT! Any help is really appreciated. Looks like I'll be hunting the last 2 weeks for sure. Might be there for the opener too if I can swing it.


----------



## Snag32 (Sep 11, 2010)

Proutdoors, thanks! I'd love to hear what you know of the unit. I'm trying to put together a game plan as far as where to camp, etc. 
Thanks, David


----------



## Snag32 (Sep 11, 2010)

SVMoose, not real picky. I'm hunting with a recurve and really just want to try for a 300"+ bull. The experience, hunting with my good friend, and enjoying the beauty of it all is the major part of doing this trip. But if we can get close to a 6X6 that would be the cream on top for me.


----------



## Snag32 (Sep 11, 2010)

Sounds like with all the snow you guys have been getting I better think of early Aug. if I can get over for some scouting....?


----------



## kinger6 (May 13, 2011)

PM sent


----------



## Snag32 (Sep 11, 2010)

Back at you Kinger6.


----------



## Snag32 (Sep 11, 2010)

I received the email today from the Wildlife Dept. as the official "successful" Manti! Wahooo!


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

Congratulations on drawing that tag! Should be a **** good hunt!


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Snag32 said:


> Proutdoors, thanks! I'd love to hear what you know of the unit. I'm trying to put together a game plan as far as where to camp, etc.
> Thanks, David


Email sent. 8)


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Like Pro I have grown up on the Manti. I live in Emery county and hunt it every year.
This year with my bear tag I have been all over and have found one bull that if I had a tag would be going after. I have watched him for the past three weeks. I got a close up of him Monday afternoon but I didn't have a chance to get my camera out. 
This guy has at least 30" beams already if not longer. 
If you want info just let me know.


----------



## Snag32 (Sep 11, 2010)

You bet Mike. I sent you a PM. Thanks, David


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Made the loop Friday going to Scofield to fish , and then back around Fairview canyon home..

The snow has almost all melted on the north end, Hwy 6 , Soldier summit , around Scofield..
Start into the snow at Clear Creek, hwy 264 to 31,,,,,Electric Lake is ices free but has 2 feet
of snow surrounding it. From the top of Fairview canyon south, the snow is still UNBELIEVEABLE!

No deer or elk in usual calving/fawning grounds,,,,Deer and elk are mostly hanging below the
snow line on private ground on the west side there...........

I would bet the south skyline drive (forest road 150) on top will not open until mid to late July..


----------



## Snag32 (Sep 11, 2010)

Thanks for the update Goofy. Still trying to figure out how to get enough time off work for a trip over before the season. End of July, first week in August? We'll see how the snow melts.


----------



## guapon1978 (Jun 7, 2011)

I have stalked this forum for a long time, now would be a great time to join. I too drew this tag on a recomendation from a friend. I would love to team up with some of you on some scouting trips. I live in Orem and have a very flexible work schedule so lets grab some judo points and spend some time in the hills.


----------



## Brookie (Oct 26, 2008)

if the roads don't slide it will be around the second week in july that you can make it up there


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

nice avatar!


----------



## guapon1978 (Jun 7, 2011)

Thanks, That was last years buck with my new bow. Do you guys know if I can use my General Archery Deer tag on this unit while I'm out after the bulls or is it LE for deer also? more questions, What kind of Bull can I hope for on this unit? Any pictures of Bulls off this unit from years past? Thanks!


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

It's general archery for deer. 

Here's a bull my brother killed last year.


----------



## guapon1978 (Jun 7, 2011)

That is so Pretty, I just got the biggest smile on my face, if I can get into anything like that I will be doing the Happy Dance!


----------



## nacho (Jun 14, 2011)

sent ya a pm guapon1978


----------



## guapon1978 (Jun 7, 2011)

Reply sent nacho


----------

